# Thunderbolt & ADB



## mfk dgaf (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm taking a college class for android app development using the app inventor and when testing the app I would like to use my phone instead of the emulator.

When I try connecting the app inventor to my phone to send the app to the phone it says it is not recognized.

When I run adb devices it tells me the list of devices attached but next to my phone it says offline.

Anyone have any ideas on how to get it to be online because i think that is why the app inventor is not recognizing my phone.

Thanks


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Make sure that usb debugging is checked


----------

